# Favorite rotor head brand and why?



## Rick S (Feb 21, 2021)

What's your preferred brand rotor head and why? I have a lot to replace.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Rainbird. Great quality, and the MPR _rotor_ nozzles are awesome for matching the precipitation rates across all of your rotors.

https://www.rainbird.com/products/5000-series-mpr-nozzles


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm a big fan of the Rainbird 5000+ which has the shutoff valve.

Reasons:

Super easy adjustment since the left stop is actually a slip clutch. There is no need to pull the head or mess with the threads to adjust. Just pull the head up when the water is off, rotate the head counterclockwise to set your left stop, and then use the adjustment screw to set your right stop. SO EASY!!!

Video showing the adjustment proceedure: 





 Shut-off valve is great if you want to shut off that head and change a nozzle or limit watering at that head.

Nozzle tree includes low angle nozzles if needed so no need to buy separately.

I like that this head sweeps quickly compared to Hunter PGP and a few toro heads that I still have yet to replace. I like this for the following reasons. I feel that this provides more frequent sweeps with less water. If a wind gust blows the water off-target the head will have many more opportunities to cover the area. This is especially beneficial during reno's when you may only be running the zone for 5 minutes and a slow head may only get 1-2 rotations (360 degrees)

Also the head self flushes the adjustment screws every time it goes up and down. This keeps those screws clean and easy to adjust.


----------

